# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Irregular verb conjugations?

## Rounder22

anyone have a way to learn irregular verb conjugations? a easier way then memorizing them... regular verb conjugations are easy... but irregular ones have me stumped to learn them...

----------


## midnightsun

hi!  
you mean irregular as in e.g. andare (whose root changes back and forth) 
indicative present
io vado 
tu vai 
egli va
noi andiamo
voi andate
essi vanno 
or some other forms of irregularity: irregular past participle, -sc- intrusion in some of the verbs in the 3rd conjugation (-ire verbs like finire: io finISCo...), -rre verbs (porre, trarre, condurre...), and other types I can't think of at the moment.... 
Some of these follow a pattern, but in the case of irregular past participles I'm afraid those have to be remembered   ::

----------


## Rounder22

::    many irregular verbs that don't follow a pattern like Stare... normally a ARE verb would be like :   
Io salto
Tu salti
lui salta
lei salta
Lei salta
noi saltiamo
voi saltate
loro saltano 
but then you have a ARE verb that is irregular and the endings are :  
Io sto
tu stai
lui sta
lei sta
Lei sta
Noi stiamo
voi state
loro stanno   
... seems irregular verbs do not follow the o,i,a,iamo,ate,ano of Regular ARE verbs and have to be memorized instead..    ::   this also go for the two other conjugations (Ere and Ire verbs) ....

----------


## midnightsun

yeah stare is a peculiar verb. Good thing is that it's widely used so you'll get to see/hear it all the time (for example it's used to form the "present continuous": io sto mangiando=I am eating).  
Also, stare is conjugated in the same way as dare if that's of any help   :: 
(but not like fare which is a hybrid, in the sense that it partly follows a regular -ARE pattern and partly behaves as if it were still faCEre (old Latin form). Dire behaves similarly) 
These "big" verbs have to be memorized I'm afraid   ::

----------


## Rounder22

ackkkk i hate memorization    ::      lol   i like conjugating verbs the way Regular verbs are conjugated like Saltare...

----------


## tdcinprc

Don't try to memorize them.  Just start using them.  The more you see, use, are exposed, the easier they will all be!  And before you know it, you won't even have to think about it...

----------


## Rounder22

yeah your right... what i'll probably do is just email this girl i know in Italy with a new irregular verb i learn .. use it in sentences etc..

----------


## Тостер

One thing I've noticed (and this is true of Spanish as well) is that the 1st person plural (noi in Italian, nosotros in Spanish) is always regular in the present indicative (and many other forms as well). Don't know if that helps at all, but there you go.

----------


## Rounder22

> One thing I've noticed (and this is true of Spanish as well) is that the 1st person plural (noi in Italian, nosotros in Spanish) is always regular in the present indicative (and many other forms as well). Don't know if that helps at all, but there you go.

 I never really noticed it and im spanish (hispanic) and speak it lol

----------


## Тостер

It was how my high school teacher told us to remember it. He would get up on a very wobbly table and yell at us, "The 'nosotros' is the weird one!!!" He was an odd man... 
But I cite, for instance, entrar, which is a regular "-ar" verb (keep in mind that I am only listing the 'nosotros' form, and by irregular I mean "different from the present tense form): 
Presente: entramos
Imperfecto: entr

----------


## Storebror

> Don't try to memorize them.  Just start using them.  The more you see, use, are exposed, the easier they will all be!  And before you know it, you won't even have to think about it...

 I couldn't agree more.  I'm a qualified TEFL teacher and one thing I've learned is that trying to  remember verbs (or any part of speech) in isolation is useless and soul destroying - learn verbs in context - make up sentences using them and you'll learn them without realising it.

----------


## Rounder22

Thank you Store.... i will try that method as well... now if i can just meet people who are fluent in Italian here in NY lol native italians preferably.... NY born who speak italian sound like they butcher the language...

----------

